# O.pumilio 'Guaramo' variation



## mark97r1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey guys
I got a 1.1 pair of pumilio 'guaramo' a while back and they are doing great, very bold frogs. My first try at pums and im falling for them big time!!
i bought them as a 1.1 from a very reputable breeder/resaler here in the UK, though i havent heard any calling yet and im not sure how to sex pums.
they are both a good weight but one is noticably 'rounder'.

Anyways. I have been looking into the guaramo morph where ever i can but finding very little info on them in english. Every photo i have seen is a 'dirty' yellow coloured frog, pale beige/brown legs and dark brown to black markings as per this morphguide 

Oophaga pumilio Morphguide

I have one frog looking just like this, but the other is green with bright yellow sides with the same colour markings. Similar to a 'colon'.

Like i said earlier these frogs were bought from a very reputable and probebly the only dart frog supplier (private breeders aside) in the uk, so he does nkow his stuff, im just surprised that if there is that much variation in this morph, why do they not pop up in the phots.

Thoughts?
Does anyone know just how much variation there is in the guaramo morph?

i am sorry for the poor descriptions, I will try and get some decent pics. Not easy though. 

Thanks for any help.
mark


----------



## mark97r1 (Mar 8, 2007)

I found this pic on the net, but it just refers to them as pumilio. They look just like my green one, what morph would peeps think they are?

http://www.dendrobase.de/fotos/OophagaPumilio/OophagaPumilio154800_gert_benaets.jpg

Mark


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

They appear to be Colon


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Chris is right. They are Colon


----------



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have quite a few Guaramo's and they are breeding nicely....they seem to range from bright yellow spotted to stripes to a greenish with spots.....i will post a pic of my male......and '' yes '' those are colons in the other pic.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

here is my pair.

male with juvi








female transporting








male


----------



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice ones !! I have some that are the same greenish color like your juvi....


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

From your pictures they both look like the "Guarumos" that we had come in to me . I can't see much green in either adults from your pictures. 
There also seems to be alot of variation in the spotting - patterns on these frogs . I had one that had no spots at all on it . And from brown to blackish markings .
Yours don't look like Colons' to me . 
The froglet looks green tinged but it might change color a little as it gets older and look more like the parents .It might be that the yellow and brown now while its small looks like green but as it grows and gets bigger the colors will get more defined twords yellow. Or not,? it might stay greenish. I've had pumilio froglets while young the colors were vibrant but toned down some as they grew into adults .

Either way they are nice looking frogs.


----------



## mark97r1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.
Some great pics.
Sounddrive, your male seems to be a little green in the first pic but very yellow in the last. Although the female looks quite green.

I have snapped some poor pics, will see if i can borrow a better camara.
Im feeling alittle better after seeing the pics posted. Mine does resemble those colons which is what i thought they were, but the colons have quite a defined yellow stripe down their sides were as mine is the green fading to a yellow alot more subtle than the colons pictured.

First my yellow one









The green one









I know the pics are crappy, but what do people think?
Also any idea of sex or do i have to witness calling for that? They do get on fine and was bought as a definete 1.1

Mark


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i would say neither of those are colons they have allot of white in their legs just my opinion. the first and second pics are their real color the last is with the flash on which really dulled his color.



> From your pictures they both look like the "Guarumos" that we had come in to me . I can't see much green in either adults from your pictures.
> There also seems to be alot of variation in the spotting - patterns on these frogs . I had one that had no spots at all on it . And from brown to blackish markings .
> Yours don't look like Colons' to me .
> The froglet looks green tinged but it might change color a little as it gets older and look more like the parents .It might be that the yellow and brown now while its small looks like green but as it grows and gets bigger the colors will get more defined twords yellow. Or not,? it might stay greenish. I've had pumilio froglets while young the colors were vibrant but toned down some as they grew into adults .


 
there has been a huge change in color in their offspring as they get older. i have a good feeling they will look like the parents as adults. here is a pick of one of their froglets that just morphed on the 25th, almost black. they came from mike coraggio back at the end of 07.


----------



## mark97r1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback Sounddrive. After seeing your pics im feeling abit happier, also seeing mine as a larger picture helps alot to pic out the differences between them.

Mark


----------



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

the colons are in a thread towards the begining of this.....


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I have two unsexed guaramo that are doing really good, turning out to be one of my many favs in my collection. Can't wait until I figure out what sex they are.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't know what I was thinking , I must have been tired or somthing .  Steve I thought your pictures, were Marks . OOPS .

I agree with sounddrive that they are not Colons . And look like they both could be Guarumos. 

My first 2 froglets from these morphed out looking just like the parents . The same coloration. 

This male has almost a greenish tinge to him . More a muddy yellow . and almost no spots at all .








My female .








Male.


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Looks like there are a few of us who are working with these variable little frogs. I have 2 - 1.2's and a handful of suspected females. 1 trio has produced a few offspring 
(same dark green color) but they have had SLS. The other trio has just started producing viable tads that they are transporting. 
All are pretty variable in both background color and spotting/barring.
I'll try posting pics sometime.


----------

